# Fence for Oak-Park Table



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

I mount the table on the end of my table saw. If I want to rout a long piece - 16x36 inch door for a cabinet - I have to move the saw so I can use the Oak-Park Fence. I have to retract the TS blade and remove the blade guard. This doesn't leave a lot of room for mounting a feather board.

I could use a straight edge going the length of the table top, but then how do you make a starter hole in the fence for a piloted roundover bit?

I don't have room in my garage for a dedicated router table.

Does anyone have a plan, idea or a suggestion for a router fence?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Can you post a pic to give a better idea?

I'm not sure of it's orientation from the 'users' standpoint.

You can get a longer piece of straight wood, mdf, etc. and just clamp it across the table... like they do it on The Router Workshop.


----------



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is a side and top view of my setup.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I am not sure I understand the problem here. Are you using the front edge of the table or the back side with hole on the fence? I would get one of the longer fences from oak park and mount it as you have and use the front edge of the fence on the front edge of the table saw. The oak park fences are easy to bury the bit and a custom fit. Just swing the fence into the bit and clamp it back down on the other end. Just have to change the direction of feed of the stock. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

This is what I would 

1st. find some MDF or some good and straight 2 x 4 as long as your table,then take a jig saw/hand saw/hole saw and cut a kotch "starter hole" for the size of bit you are going to use.
Then clamp one board to the table top BUT but DON'T use the piloted part of the bit just use it to zero the bit to the fence,with a straight edge.
That's to say DON'T let it rub on the stock when you pass it by.
Then once you have the fence in place clamp the 2nd board down to the table and use it for the feather board so to speak, then once you have clamped down fire up the router and make your pass by the bit.

It's best to make a pass or two, then you will have a nice clean edge on the stock, this can be done by just moving the fence in just a bit on the 1st pass and then reset the two fences on the last pass. 

BUT don't move the bit up or down just the fence...

Bj 


-------------------





beemerbob said:


> I mount the table on the end of my table saw. If I want to rout a long piece - 16x36 inch door for a cabinet - I have to move the saw so I can use the Oak-Park Fence. I have to retract the TS blade and remove the blade guard. This doesn't leave a lot of room for mounting a feather board.
> 
> I could use a straight edge going the length of the table top, but then how do you make a starter hole in the fence for a piloted roundover bit?
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: Here's my two cents worth. From looking at the pictures the fence seems to be on the wrong side of the bit. I would have left a space between the saw and the router table so a clamp could be used. You could also get a straight board and mount it along the length of the table. Holes for the bit and the chips from the router can be drilled using a drill press and a fostner bit. Good luck.. Woodnut65


----------



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

Woodnut65 said:


> Hi: Here's my two cents worth. From looking at the pictures the fence seems to be on the wrong side of the bit. I would have left a space between the saw and the router table so a clamp could be used. You could also get a straight board and mount it along the length of the table. Holes for the bit and the chips from the router can be drilled using a drill press and a fostner bit. Good luck.. Woodnut65


I think you were looking at the back edge of the fence. The 'working' side of the fence shows a lot of wear and tear and that is the side I used.


----------



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

Bobj3. I routed the edges of four MDF doors and they came out clean as could be.


----------



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

challagan said:


> I would get one of the longer fences from oak park and mount it as you have and use the front edge of the fence on the front edge of the table saw. Corey


I bought a new standard fence and a planer fence recently. Didn't see the 'long' fence, but I'll go back and look for it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bob

see below

Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Woodnut65 said:


> Hi: Here's my two cents worth. From looking at the pictures the fence seems to be on the wrong side of the bit.


My thought exactly.. Put the fence on the other side of the bit..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, how in the world do you superimpose wording onto the photographs? Armed with such knowledge I could number future photo-shoots so that they could be referred to in the text and make more sense.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Bob, how in the world do you superimpose wording onto the photographs? Armed with such knowledge I could number future photo-shoots so that they could be referred to in the text and make more sense.


Harry, most programs, that can edit graphic files, can also draw lines & insert typed text in addition to the other editing functions...

MSPaint can even allow one to enter text... It's very common...

Bob will let you know what program he's using... Chances are, you have it on your computer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I use two most of the time, one is Paint.NET and the other one is Jasc Paint SHop Pro. 7.0, the Paint.net Is FREE and it's new with many tools, Paint Shop is not FREE but I have had it for a long time, the 10.1 ver. is about 80.00 bucks and it's worth the money, but FREE is FREE , Paint Shop is so good Corel took it over and put a BIG price tag on the newer ver.
I have the new Corel XL ver. but it's so big that I have not installed it yet.

Paint.NET
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=5576
http://www.getpaint.net/download.html

Jasc Paint Shop Pro.
http://apps.corel.com/lp/psppxi/4509/index.html?trkid=psppxidiit1
http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite?pagename=CorelCom/Layout&c=Product_C1&cid=1152105040688&lc=en


see below
number 6 was done in Paint Shop
number 7 was done in Paint.NET

----------
----------

Bj 




harrysin said:


> Bob, how in the world do you superimpose wording onto the photographs? Armed with such knowledge I could number future photo-shoots so that they could be referred to in the text and make more sense.


----------



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Bob
> 
> see below
> 
> Bj


Will Try the longer fence. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*superimposing text*

Thanks Joe and Bob I'm all excited now but before downloading a new programme, do you know if Photoshop 7 or an early version of Corel Print House can do this.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Thanks Joe and Bob I'm all excited now but before downloading a new programme, do you know if Photoshop 7 or an early version of Corel Print House can do this.


Photoshop 7 = Y E S !!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If I don't it wont be for the want of trying! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Harry, don't worry about it... it's a very simple thing to do... with the right software.

You won't have any problem with it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe, I struggled for ages with Photo Shop whilst on Skype with not one but TWO senior forum members without success would you believe! I finally took Bob's advice and downloaded Paint.Net and after about two and a half hours I was able to yell "Eureka" I have never claimed to be a computer whiz, what a good job I have you guys to help me.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe, having "mastered" Paint.Net I've had another try with Photo Shop and would you believe it, I now have the skill in my hands to add text to pictures! "Eureka" once again.
Thanks to Bob,Joe,Mike and dare I mention Tom.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Harry for my small part But stick with Paint.net it's free and unlike Photo Shop it's easy to use 

The only bad part of Paint.net is they have a nag that they want to always upgrade to the new ver. and it will check for the new ver. ever time you run the software but that's not a big deal just tell it No Thanks and you can use the software the way you want.
The guys that made the program, made it to replace Paint that comes with Windows as a default item.
It's like Paint but on stroids and I'm sure MS will pick it up and put it into Windows and then it will become a non freebe.
So to say but the paint.net that you downloaded on a cd so you will have it free all the time.
Just a note Photo Shop it's real pain to use and it's a BIG ram hog unlike Paint.net

enjoy
Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Joe, I struggled for ages with Photo Shop whilst on Skype with not one but TWO senior forum members without success would you believe! I finally took Bob's advice and downloaded Paint.Net and after about two and a half hours I was able to yell "Eureka" I have never claimed to be a computer whiz, what a good job I have you guys to help me.


OK Harry,

I'm glad you got something to work for you!
I never found Photoshop difficult at all... maybe it was too simple for you... Basically, all you do is put the cursor in the general area of where you want the text, click "T", select type of font, size, etc., type your text, then drag it to it's final destination... done...

OK, from now on, I guess we will see ALL of your pics completely captioned and noted... yes?


----------



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

Bobj3, That idea of the T-Track is the solution I was looking for. thanks for the pics.


----------

